# Pinot Noir



## ffemt128 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Pinot Noir - MLF ?*

Is it possible that my Pinot could be undergoing a natural MLF? I picked up my juice the middle of September. 5 of the 6 buckets have no activity and a neutral pressure in the "S" airlock. My Pinot still has positive pressure and there are tiny bubbles forming around the top of the liquid. It looks similar to the MLF bubbles that occured on my Chilean reds (induced MLF).

Is it true that there is no need to add sorbate unless you are back sweetening the wine? If this is undergoing MLF, I don't want to screw it up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jet (Oct 25, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Is it possible that my Pinot could be undergoing a natural MLF?
> ...



Yes. Like primary fermentation, MLF can occur on its own.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 25, 2010)

You don't add sorbate unless you are going to reintroduce sugar and do not want it to ferment.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 25, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> You don't add sorbate unless you are going to reintroduce sugar and do not want it to ferment.



That's what I thought, just wanted to confirm. Wasn't planning on adding the sorbate to the reds.


----------

